# Pressemeldung: 21.08.2010; 25 Jahre Vereinsheim des ASV Dorsten e.V.



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2010)

Pressemeldung

*25 Jahre Vereinsheim des ASV Dorsten e.V.​*
Tag der offenen Tür am Samstag, den 21.08.2010


*Ort: *
Vereinsheim des ASV Dorsten e.V., Lippetal 22

*Beginn: *
11:00 Uhr


*Vor dem Vereinsheim (Kanalseite)*:

Live - Musik: 15:00 Uhr > "zualtfuerpopmusik" 

18:30 Uhr > "luziefour"

(siehe Rubrik "Live on Stage)

www.asvdorsten.de 

Ab ca. 20:00 Uhr
Ü35,es darf getanzt werden(DJ Michel,bekannt aus dem ehemaligen"Herrisson) 

Hüpfburg für Kinder

Casting für die Jugend

Räuchern von Forellen - Vorführung

Verwerten von Weißfischen zu Fischfrikadellen - Vorführung

Ausstellungs - und Verkauf von Angelgeräten (Angel - Spezi)

Info - Stand zum Thema Tierschutz

Grillwürstchen, Steaks, geräucherte Forellen, Fischfrikadellen


*Auf dem Kanal :*
Rundfahrt bis zur Schleuse und zurück mit dem  Schiff  "Rosemarie"


*Im Vereinsheim :*

Präsentation von Angelgeräten

Info´s zum Thema Jugendfischereischein - Fischereischein

Vorführung von Angel - Videos

Stellwände mit dem Thema "Kanal als Angelgewässer"

Getränke, Kaffee, Kuchen 

Zeitgleich findet am Südwall die 1 Dorstener Bierbörse statt. Erwartet werden rund 400 Biersorten aus aller Welt.


----------



## Muschel-Michel (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21.08.2010; 25 Jahre Vereinsheim des ASV Dorsten e.V.*

Ein dickes "DANKE" an das Team vom AB #6 sagt der ASV Dorsten.

Wir würden uns freuen,euch bei uns begrüssen zu dürfen und einen super Tag zu erleben.Es erwartet euch Top-Live Musik,Speisen und Getränke zu "normalen Preisen"!!  und Abends könnt ihr ein Tänzchen wagen(Garantiert Fox und Wendler)ich lege selber auf:vik:

Eins noch:
Ziel unserer Veranstaltung ist, das wir Jugendliche wieder für den Angelsport begeistern und was man in Sachen Naturschutz selber dazu beitragen kann.

Danke nochmal hier an das Team auch im Namen unserer 250 Mitglieder.

Herzliche Grüsse und ein dickes Petri an alle hier im AB!!

Michael Möke (Jugendwart ASV Dorsten)|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21.08.2010; 25 Jahre Vereinsheim des ASV Dorsten e.V.*

Danke an euch, dass ihr euch fürs Angeln engagiert ;-))


----------



## Muschel-Michel (20. August 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21.08.2010; 25 Jahre Vereinsheim des ASV Dorsten e.V.*

Der ASV Dorsten freut sich morgen auf die Mitglieder hier im AB,selbst RadioVest zeigt Interresse,bin gleich um 9 Uhr im Studio eingeladen#6 mit Angel 

Herzliche Grüsse

Micha#h


----------

